# Problème de connexion wifi avec routeur dlink dir-615



## czd (15 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

étant vraiment novice dans ce domaine, je vais tenter de décrire le problème au maximum, histoire de vous aider à éclairer ma lanterne (ou mieux, mon modem 

Ce modem donc, réinstallé récemment suite à un déménagement est bien connecté au réseau, puisque la connexion internet est active sur mon mac. Jusqu'ici tout va bien.

L'affaire se corse quand je tente d'utiliser mon ipod touch.
Le modem est bien reconnu et la connexion au réseau semble ok (3 petites barres d'état connecté m'indiquent que le ipod est mûr à la transmission) sauf que...
impossible alors d'accéder à quoi que ce soit : emails, page web ou autre, rien n'y fait. :mouais:

Par contre, suite à une réinitialisation du modem, je m'apperçois qu'avant de configurer celui-ci (via la page de login sur le site d-link) et de lui attribuer un mot de passe, le réseau wifi est bien reconnu par le ipod, et la transmission de données bien active : accès au web, emails, tout est ok.

Seulement voilà, suite au pas-à-pas d'installation du modem sur le site dlink (Step 1: Set your Password - Step 2: Select your Time Zone - Step 3: Configure your Internet Connection - Step 4: Save Settings and Connect) et paramètres d'accès (mot de passe) redonnés au ipod, impossible d'avoir accès au web (toujours 3 barres d'état actif pourtant, signe que le réseau est bien reconnu).

Le mac étant toujours bien connecté, j'en conclus donc que le problème est lié au réseau wi-fi,
mais là, après reboots, updates firmware et cie (ipod comme modem), je sèche.

Je sais que ce type de problème n'est pas très évident à résoudre à distance, mais si quelqu'un
a n'importe quelle piste d'investigation, je suis preneur !

Merci d'avance !


----------

